# No more external SD card



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

My phone was hung up trying to send a photo thru text and got pretty warm and now my external card is blank and needs to be formatted to work with my phone.

The card is two years old but has never given me problems till now. Any ideas? I'd like to try to save my data if possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Brian G said:


> My phone was hung up trying to send a photo thru text and got pretty warm and now my external card is blank and needs to be formatted to work with my phone.
> 
> The card is two years old but has never given me problems till now. Any ideas? I'd like to try to save my data if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Do a Google search for something called Recuva or Recovr, not sure which one I heard about before. Whichever one it is though, I've heard of it doing a pretty good job of recovering files thought to be lost.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunately they're gone. Tried Recuva(thats what I found out of those two to be anything like what I need) and it says the sd card isn't a valid path. Windows itself wants me to format the card also, just got home and tried in my laptop. Thank you though.

If I can get this card to format with windows or my phone, will it be a trustworthy card since it crashed once? Or are they pretty much toast after crashing once. I've never had this happen before lol.


----------

